# Catering vs. Craft Services



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 31, 2010)

Here's a poll, cause we all love polls. What do you consider the "proper" term for when food is provided on a work call. My significant other (film major) insists that it is to be called nothing but 'kraft services', but I've often heard it called 'catering' in the theatre/live entertainment world. Thoughts?


----------



## DuckJordan (Jan 31, 2010)

Two words, "Food Run!" always gets everybody excited.


----------



## MarshallPope (Jan 31, 2010)

I picked the "other" option - In my high school it was always "McDonalds Run."
At my college it is usually 'Chick[fila] Run." We don't get any fancy Catering or Kraft Services. ha. The only time we don't have to pay for it ourselves is when the runner has extra chick money in his account or the school buys us pizza to eat in between shows on two-show days.


----------



## cdub260 (Feb 1, 2010)

I call food provided by the groups renting my venue a nice but wholly unexpected bonus.


----------



## shiben (Feb 2, 2010)

Its catering only because thats who brings boxed food to us at my school.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 2, 2010)

We usually just say it's on the theatre...


----------



## Footer (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes, its wikipedia... but might explain some things.... Craft service - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SteveB (Feb 2, 2010)

Craft services is a film and TV term. Just like "Baby Baby" is a type of Mole Richardson Fresnel, that theater folks would call a 6" fresnel, or some such. Apple Box is a wood box. Gaffer is a head electrician. Grip is a stagehand, etc..... well stage hands are a smarter version of a grip (grin).

Theater food service is catering.

If you tell the band that Craft Services is set up in the green room, they may not have a clue. If you use the term Catering, you'll very shortly be engaged in a conversation with yourself.


----------



## Van (Feb 2, 2010)

Catering is meal food provided by the producer for the crew. In certain circumstances a meal must be provded for a crew, < in the case where a 30 min food break is provided for instance> . 
Craft services is a service provided by the producers to supply <mostly> snack foods and beverages. 
A typical Feature Film will have both; Catering for Meals and Craft Services for snacks. 
An argument about whether the name is one or the other is silly as they are two different things. < any argument between significant other is silly, and potentially dangerous.>


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 2, 2010)

One would think "Kraft Services" would have to include Mac 'n' Cheese and Singles, and products branded Oscar Mayer, Philadelphia, Maxwell House, and Nabisco.


----------

